# Mare, not Given Birth (Please Help Fast)



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, so I would like to say that I'm new to the Forum  
My Horse was due last wednesday, Now she is giving a discharge and the Plug is out of place but still in her. Does that mean she will give Birth? I hear that all horses are Different and the signs are different with each horse. So She has no waxed teets but her udder is full. Will she give birth tonight? my Dad Seperated her, but has another mare so she isn't stressed. Is that ok?
Please Help!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

plug? Whats that?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Its a Cervical Mucus Plug! its to Hold In the Foal in the wom (spelling)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Are the muscles all around her tail very very very soft? Is she dripping milk? Restless?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

She's Restless, her Tail muscles are Like Jello (Giggly)


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

The mucus plug does not hold the fetus in the womb. The mucus plug is a thick "plug" of mucus at the mouth of the womb tha helps to prevent infection/entry of bacteria. If the plug is lost and she is having show, birth is not guaranteed to be immediate. Even in people a loss of mucus plug and bloody show is no reason to panic. Labour could be days, even weeks away. A plug can be lost in pregnancy and regenerated. Are you certain that she lost the plug? If the discharge is green and foul smelling I would consult a vet immediately. Your mare is not that far over-due. No need to panic about that. Her body knows when her baby is ready and her body will know how to birth the baby 
Just relax and wait for her to start waxing. She'll have the baby when she is good and ready.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

With some of the signs she might foal tonight, the last foal my mare had was unexpected (2 weeks early)- no waxing, or anything out of the ordinary. Just some loose muscles. There was a rucus outside, ran out and there was a foal in the water tub... It's hard to say without seeing your girl though.
As long as she doesn't seem stressed I would leave her be, check on her every now and then, or have a foal watch camp out in the barn, whatever you want


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just Checked on her and she was making like a Nest (bed). what does that mean?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She was probably trying to get comfortable. Horses don't nest.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I completely understand your frustration and anxiety. You must be new to this. I had a mare that was going to give birth but never gave any real signs. Her udder was super full but no wax. She would act a little restless but not much. When I thought she was going to go into labor (staying up with her for hours) she didnt. She gave birth when no one was around. Just relax and like someone said watch her behind for any nasty looking discharge. If she is eating, drinking and seems fine, let nature take its course. I would be real careful about having another mare in the paddock with her. Though if it is a mare that is under her in rank, it may be ok. She will be very protective and could injure the baby trying to make sure the other horse doesnt get near. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

She's Dripping!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well from my experience when they start dripping, they foal within a few hours. Keep a real close eye on her now! You must be very excited! Be sure to post pics when the baby is born!


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

I will. If it comes tonight I will post pictures of The Foal tomorrow when there is sun!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of my mares will drip for a day or two before foaling. It hasn't been a problem for us, but if the mare drips for too long then she will lose all her colostrum (milk the foal needs after birth) and some type of supplement/plasma transfers will be needed for the foal. 

I hope all goes well with your mare tonight! Exciting!


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

No foal yet! suns up. maybe she's holding it in for my Dad (I would like to think that, Since She thinks its my Dad and her's foal hahahah).


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

gamebird94 said:


> No foal yet! suns up. maybe she's holding it in for my Dad (I would like to think that, Since She thinks its my Dad and her's foal hahahah).


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: Not going to question WHY she would think that.


My mare dripped for a couple weeks before this last foal, and squirted whenever she lay down, but the milk itself really changed consistency and appearance about 24 hours before the foal actually came - it went from thin, runny, and translucent, to thick, almost like syrup, and opaque.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

why haven't you called the vet? if I were in your shoes and had no experience with breeding, wich i dont. the vet would be on speed dial and should be the one hearing these posts , not us.... how old is she ?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Between 4-6 years old,


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

She should be ok then. Is this her first foal? If so you will want to watch her real close as maiden mares can have more complications or possibly reject the foal. How is she doing tonight?


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Believe me I know what you're going through. I got a mare in Jan, who "might be in foal" she was. We never had a foal before. She started showing signs on the 13th of Feb. (teets filled, she started acting wierd) So I called a breeder and he told me to let the birth up to the professional, the mare herself. I watched her, went' out in the middle of the night to check her. I made myself crazy and she didn't foal until March 17. Just keep your eye on her. If you're concerned the best thing to do is call the vet.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

she hasn't foaled yet. We had all the horses hoof trimmed on saturday and The Ferrier said by looks of her she had 3-4 days left. So that would be today or tomorrow Maybe..... Wish her Luck!


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok! She is FULLY FULL OF MILK! Has Waxed Teets! her Body looks like a Pear! 
what would the Body of a mare with twins?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Any baby(s) yet??? Sounds like she is gonna go tonight!


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

yup. she's Showing all Signs in like 30 minutes. she's doing it for like all the time!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Do we have a foal yet?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

No! We had to Rearange the horses. But Lets hope that She gives birth tonight!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that when I was expecting my foal, I kept thinking every day "She's gonna go, she's gonna go" and then she waited until I had to be out of town to pop out a baby. Waiting is the hardest part. LOL Whenever she has a baby, I am keeping good thoughts that both of them will be healthy and there is no complications.


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

Any baby today?


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

No, I kinda Feel Bad about this topic.


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, Just took pictures,
















So, How does that look?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Her bag looks like it has awhile to go yet. It should be nice and full, with the teats pointing away from each other. Of course, some mares do foal without a full bag, but they are the exception not the rule. Good luck with her and please keep us updated! Foals are so much fun.


----------



## gamebird94 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's the Pic that didn't work

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

Just be patient. When our mare was due we waited and waited and waited... and then one morning we had a really bad storm with lots of rain and thunder, etc. We looked outside and there it was! Our new filly! Patience is hard when you're so excited.


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure it this will work, but this is what it looked outside when our little one came... Not the greatest pic because it was pouring down rain and we were running late for work!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, great pic, Carly. It amazing that your mare would foal in all of that. Funny how most foals will do just fine in inclement weather. Cool!


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, Juna. Unfortunately we didn't have the luxury of being able to separate her from the other horses. But they all did fine together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

